# All In One Breakers



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What’s an All in One breaker?


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

You can use a combination GFCI/Arc breaker but you do not need to. In fact they can lead to issues ie a fridge compressor tripping, a garbage disposal tripping the arc part of the breaker. Use GFCI breakers as required to cover GFCI protection and there will be less of a call back issue related to the arc breaker tripping


----------



## 912resi (Mar 22, 2012)

AFCI, GFCI, AFGF and CAFCI all in one breaker. The packaging says for use in bedrooms, outdoor\garages, kitchens, laundry, bathrooms and more. I did not think arc fault should be used in the kitchen. What do you think?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think arc faults should be used in kitchens either. Unfortunately, skipping them is no longer on the list of options.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 912resi (Mar 22, 2012)

On the 2017 code, only ground fault breakers are required in the kitchen for small appliances. Arc fault is not required. An electrician at Lowe's told me he only used these all in breakers in the kitchens. He said he had never had any problems. We've been on the 2017 code since October. I thought surely something would have tripped it in the kitchen. Arc fault is not required in kitchens, bathrooms, garages or outdoors.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

912resi said:


> On the 2017 code, only ground fault breakers are required in the kitchen for small appliances. Arc fault is not required. An electrician at Lowe's told me he only used these all in breakers in the kitchens. He said he had never had any problems. We've been on the 2017 code since October. I thought surely something would have tripped it in the kitchen. Arc fault is not required in kitchens, bathrooms, garages or outdoors.


Depends on the equipment. I used a combo for a fridge because I had extras and it held on a brand new fridge for 3 months and then failed. I replaced it with a GFCI breaker and have never had another issue and its been over a year and a half.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

912resi said:


> On the 2017 code, only ground fault breakers are required in the kitchen for small appliances. Arc fault is not required. An electrician at Lowe's told me he only used these all in breakers in the kitchens. He said he had never had any problems. We've been on the 2017 code since October. I thought surely something would have tripped it in the kitchen. Arc fault is not required in kitchens, bathrooms, garages or outdoors.



Unless your state has an amendment, AFCI is required in the kitchen in the 2017. I use the dual purpose AFCI/GFCI for the kitchen.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

A Little Short said:


> Unless your state has an amendment, AFCI is required in the kitchen in the 2017. I use the dual purpose AFCI/GFCI for the kitchen.


You used the correct term. "DUAL" purpose.. Everybody says combination but that applies to the AFCI function only. Correct terminology is important in any field. When the Home Improvement stores start to package and make up names, then we all get confused.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> You used the correct term. "DUAL" purpose.. Everybody says combination but that applies to the AFCI function only. Correct terminology is important in any field. When the Home Improvement stores start to package and make up names, then we all get confused.


It is actually DUAL function but whatever.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

912resi said:


> 1. An electrician at Lowe's told me he only used these all in breakers in the kitchens.
> 
> 2. He said he had never had any problems.


1. May not be best resource

2. Usually when people say that, they are either lying, forgetting, or haven't 
done much of whatever it is that they claim not to have any problems with


----------



## ktny (Jan 21, 2020)

I was always under the impression off the 2014 nec that you must arc fault all new wiring in kitchens, you could still use gfci protection from the device but the arc faulting must be from the source of the circuit aka at the panel. Here in my county we're switching over to the 2017 code in a couple of months, has something changed where we no longer need to arc fault appliances, I have not heard of such thing from any of the inspector meetings i attend. If so this is great information so that i no longer have to explain to the customer that there is nothing wrong with my brand new home run i just ran to any of there appliances and that the problem is coming from the unit itself.


----------



## ktny (Jan 21, 2020)

However side note if you are using a dual function breaker, throw an eaton classified dual function in there, those babys are usually fairly reliable against false arc faulting, unlike the damn square d's where if you whistle a pitch too high it trips


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't realize classified Eaton Dual function breakers were available. I've used the combination classifieds a bunch as well as conventional breakers.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

tommyhughes849 said:


> This is perfect for a big kitchen with lots of appliances that needs good power control and safety. flat pack kitchens Brisbane are one of the few examples i can think of.


So dual function AFCI/GFCI Eaton breakers makes you think of a company in Australia?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Worked in 6 new houses all with Squared D combo bkrs in the kitchen. Did not have any issues with nuisance tripping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see combination afci, but no dual function afci/gfci on their listing of available models.


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> I see combination afci, but no dual function afci/gfci on their listing of available models.


Here in Canukistan it is the BRAFGF115C

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

ktny said:


> I was always under the impression off the 2014 nec that you must arc fault all new wiring in kitchens, you could still use gfci protection from the device but the arc faulting must be from the source of the circuit aka at the panel. Here in my county we're switching over to the 2017 code in a couple of months, has something changed where we no longer need to arc fault appliances, I have not heard of such thing from any of the inspector meetings i attend. If so this is great information so that i no longer have to explain to the customer that there is nothing wrong with my brand new home run i just ran to any of there appliances and that the problem is coming from the unit itself.


I see that you are in New York. I have not heard anything definite about what or when the code change will be. It could be the 2017 or they could go right to the 2020. The governor and the legislature have more important things to do than worry about building codes. Anyway, you have to follow what the building code that is in place and not what people say. If you do not follow the state building code you could be left assuming full liability. Negligence carries heavier consequences than an honest mistake.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

912resi said:


> AFCI, GFCI, AFGF and CAFCI all in one breaker. The packaging says for use in bedrooms, outdoor\garages, kitchens, laundry, bathrooms and more. I did not think arc fault should be used in the kitchen. What do you think?


I sure as hell would first be checking your local code regulations before the aisles of a big box store for electrical advice. 

But code is bare minimum and if you can upsell it to a client- go for it.

FWIW in Canada we call them a dual function/ purpose breaker. Probably why you stumped a few of us with the term all in one. :smile:


Edit: Just realized someone posted in a thread from last year. LOL.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> I see that you are in New York. I have not heard anything definite about what or when the code change will be. It could be the 2017 or they could go right to the 2020. The governor and the legislature have more important things to do than worry about building codes. Anyway, you have to follow what the building code that is in place and not what people say. If you do not follow the state building code you could be left assuming full liability. Negligence carries heavier consequences than an honest mistake.




NY code is governed by municipalities not by state. Check with your local AHJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> NY code is governed by municipalities not by state. Check with your local AHJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NY State has what is called the uniform construction code. Every municipality has to follow it unless they partition Albany for a waiver which costs money. On Long Island for instance many municipalities, 26 +/- of them, felt they could be stricter than the state but that was shot down around 2003 / 2004. Many people had to go back and find out what code the state was referencing at the time. NY usually skips several code cycles. 1987, 1999, 2008, 2014, ????


----------



## uncle_woobie (Jan 25, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> I see that you are in New York. I have not heard anything definite about what or when the code change will be. It could be the 2017 or they could go right to the 2020. The governor and the legislature have more important things to do than worry about building codes. Anyway, you have to follow what the building code that is in place and not what people say. If you do not follow the state building code you could be left assuming full liability. Negligence carries heavier consequences than an honest mistake.




2017 is coming in March for Westchester, NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

uncle_woobie said:


> 2017 is coming in March for Westchester, NY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is only if NY adopts the 2018 ICC then we will be under the 2017 NEC and then there is usually a 6 month grace period. 
For all the money we pay in licensing fees, I wish the powers that be would keep us informed. My IAEI meeting is next week so I guess we might have an update.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

912resi said:


> Should All In One Eaton breakers with arc fault protection be used in a kitchen?


Did you ask the guy in the orange vest? What did he say?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## uncle_woobie (Jan 25, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> My understanding is only if NY adopts the 2018 ICC then we will be under the 2017 NEC and then there is usually a 6 month grace period.
> 
> For all the money we pay in licensing fees, I wish the powers that be would keep us informed. My IAEI meeting is next week so I guess we might have an update.




Yeah I’m not totally positive, but our local inspection agencies have been sending us info. that it will be updating in March for a few weeks now. I believe anything filed before the update will still be 2014 Code, and anything after will have to be 2017 but don’t quote me on that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

